# Toshiba Notebook Ram auf 2Gb begrenzt? Warum?



## MS47475 (14. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Toshiba Satellite L20-188. In der Anleitung ist angegeben, dass der Arbeitsspeicher auf 2Gb begrenzt ist. Was für mich jedoch nicht logisch ist.
Immerhin arbeitet der Rechner ja auch mit 32Bit und nicht mit 31Bit, was die Begrenzung auf 2Gb rechtfertigen würde.
Nun meine Frage:
Hat es schon jemand ausprobiert, mehr als 2Gb Arbeitsspeicher in ein Notebook zu packen, obwohl angeblich nur 2Gb funktionieren? Und wenn ja, hat der Rechner das trotzdem erkannt?
Der Arbeitsspeicher ist zwar zur Zeit recht billig, aber mal eben 20Euro in den Wind zu schießen, habe ich auch keine Lust.
Danke schon mal im Voraus.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## SonMarcel (14. November 2008)

Hi,

auf neu gekaufte Artikel hat man eine gesetzliche Rückgabefrist von 14 Tagen, dann bekommt man das Geld vollständig zurück erstattet. 

Für Arbeitsspeicher sollte dieses Gesetz auch gültig sein, also würde ich dir raten: Bestell und probier es einfach aus 

Marcel


----------

